# Three to offer Free WIFI on the Underground



## Fingers (Jul 26, 2014)

Heads up for Three customers. Free WIFI using Virgin Media starting sometime this week.  You have to register on their site for it.

http://blog.three.co.uk/2014/07/17/three-offers-wi-fi-london-underground/


----------



## 2hats (Jul 31, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Heads up for Three customers. Free WIFI using Virgin Media starting sometime this week.  You have to register on their site for it.
> 
> http://blog.three.co.uk/2014/07/17/three-offers-wi-fi-london-underground/



You need to log in to your Three (My3) account and then set a password for the first time use (registration) on the underground wifi.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 31, 2014)

The three in touch app is now available in the Apple and Android app store meaning you can use your WIFI for calls and texts if you are in a shit signal area spanglechick


----------



## Fingers (Jul 31, 2014)

Just tested it at my mates where the signal is shite.  Works great.

Anyone tested Internet on the underground yet?

I can't see any reason why you would not be able to use the Three App for calls and texts at underground stations now.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2014)

I still haven't got round to setting up my access using my Virgin account.


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I still haven't got round to setting up my access using my Virgin account.


I did it for the first time a few days ago, worked well


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2014)

I gave it a go yesterday, obviously only at stations so you have to do your page refresh when you pull into a station.  I did however manage to make a phone call deep on a Northern Line station which was quite impressive. A few people thinking htf was he doing that.


----------

